# [solved]Lost mouse and wlan compat

## Trotskey

Today I had free time, so I thought that I should make a new kernel, hopefully getting sound and power management support to work.  I emerged the latest gentoo-sources (2.6.30-r7), but when I finished, it saved as (2.6.30-r4), which I didn't think would be too big of a deal, considering that my stable kernel is named 2.6.30-r4burn.  The kernel failed to boot without error, as expected, but when I switched back to my favorite kernel, my usb mouse no longer worked.  Even my 2.6.30-r4old kernel would not recognize the mouse.

I imagine that it is not something wrong with my mouse, as I can get my roommate's computer to recognize it.  But I also fail to see how modifying one kernel would mess up the others.  Here is the newest config as 2.6.30-r4burn is a bin. thank you!

----------

## Trotskey

Here is the failure message I get on startup of the kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4:

```
[2.123742] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input2 

[2.251523] VFS: Cannot open root device "sda7" or unknown-block(0,0)

[2.251639] Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

[2.251787] Kernel Panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

[2.251933] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #4

[2.252026] Call Trace:

[2.252113] [<c0229dd0>] ? panic + 0x50/0x100

(the next several lines look like the one above)
```

The odd thing is that on the working kernel, the touchpad is the last thing before it goes into rc...

My wireless(wlan0) also is no longer working.  I think I remember this sort of thing happening last time I made changes to a kernel.  Of course, then the solution was simple, because the internet worked perfectly in the new kernel.  I think part of the problem might be with IRQ.

output of #cat /proc/interrupts

```
           CPU0       CPU1

  0:        132          2   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          5        907   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          0        114   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0        185   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:         95      35859   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 17:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1

 19:          0         23   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2

 22:         62      22652   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ahci

 24:     228968          0  HPET_MSI-edge      hpet2

 28:         21       9793   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:        198     241260   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

RES:      18559      12344   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:         30          9   Function call interrupts

TLB:        952        705   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

ERR:          0           
```

----------

## LesCoke

The failure messages looks more like the kernel is failing to find root.  At that point you would only be allowed to log into a maintenance console with root's password.  

Are you using an initrd?  Perhaps a glance at your grub.conf will show something.   My first thought was that your mouse was compiled as a module, but the config you posted shows it is in the kernel.  Was this the case with the old?

Very strange.

Les

----------

## LesCoke

I just went back to take a second look at your .config and I see it is missing major sections.  I also noted that none of the commonly used file systems are enabled.   You should have a copy of your old config in /etc/kernels under the name of the old kernel.

I think the problem is a result of building an r4 kernel, which somehow clobbered the drivers previously selected to load as modules?  I tend to build everything I need into my kernel, so I'm not certain recompiling the same kernel version will clobber modules, but seems likely esp if doing a clean build.

Les

----------

## Trotskey

ah yes, I think the "holes" are because I wrote an r7 but compiled an r4.  :Embarassed:  (ugh symlink!)   

Went through the work of rebuilding the kernel today.  After remembering to include SATA among other important things, I got the kernel to boot, which is a plus.  Even better, the wireless internet is back up and running.

However the USB mouse is not.  :Crying or Very sad: 

^/etc/kernels does not exist on my system.  You must have done something to have it automatically copy it over.  

I'd have to agree that the modules are clobbering each other when a new set of them are made.  That is a whole lot more possible than my thought of kernels rewriting each other.  It probably just isn't noticed by most people because most people don't remove important modules. 

I'm going to try to find the mouse on my own, but here is my new config anyway.

----------

## Trotskey

Found the missing part of the kernel quicker than expected, thanks to the Gentoo USB guide.

Thank you Les Coke for your proddings. I guess it is possible that I compiled it originally as a module as it has <> by it.

```
Device Drivers --->

  [*] HID Devices  --->

    <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

```

----------

## LesCoke

Glad you solved it.

The /etc/kernels directory appears to be a genkernel option.  I build my kernels with genkernel because I use EVMS and Luks on my root partition and currently use the generated initrd with a few minor modifications.  Prior to discovering genkernel was saving a copy of my kernel config, I was using menuconfig's  "save-alternate-config" to save to another filename before saving as .config.

Les

----------

